# Stump hooks



## hoss01 (Jul 11, 2007)

I posted this in another board but now one seems to know anything. I want to start fishing for flat heads and I know alot of people on my home lake (toledo Bend) use stump hooks. just wondering if anyone on here has any advice on best set ups and spots to fish. anyone fish toledo bend?what type of hooks? etc.. thanks for any info,Clint


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Not real sure what a stump hook is.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I've seen people use metal clamps before to hook onto flooded timber. Not sure what a stump hook is either.

Sonny


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

BritishSlave said:


> Not real s
> ure what a stump hook is.


A 4-5 foot piece of piece of heavy twine tied to a stump with a heavy gauge hook on 
the other end.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*yo yo*

Maybe you re refering to a yo-yo. Tie the spring retractable device to a stump and bait with live perch or goldfish. We use to do this at Livingston years ago, mainly in the Carolina Creek and river channel rea. Caught lots of Ops...Dale


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You mean it's not the hook on the end of a pirate's arm?


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Yo-Yos are all sorts of fun .. my favorite way of lazy fishing on the river by my house ... but i'm in missouri ... last i checked they weren't legal in TX .. i don't understand why .. they're no more effective than a trot line ... just a lot easier to transport & set up.. oh well


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Yo-yos used to be illegal here. I think they might still be. Don't know about LA.


----------

